# Swash Plate Plans?



## Cedge (Jun 10, 2008)

I've had a short list of engine types I want to add to my collection for sometime now. One of those designs is a steam driven swash plate engine. I've got a couple of photos somewhere of crude efforts, but neither are clear enough to try designing my own. Web searching has turned up little to go on. Has anyone built one of these who can share photos or perhaps someone has drawings for such a beast?

Steve


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 10, 2008)

Have you checked out Elmer's Engines #14 wobble plate. or is this a different beast?
Tin


----------



## Bogstandard (Jun 10, 2008)

Steve,

If I remember rightly, we had a bit of a discussion on here late last year about swashplate engines like this one.

[ame]http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=1T6KwJW6W7A[/ame]

It just looks like timing the cylinders to fire at the right time to push on an angled plate. If you look very carefully you can see the cylinders are not connected to the swashplate.

Another source might be to look for torpedo drives, they sometimes used a gas driven swashplate engine. Another one for ideas is the swashplates used on helicopters, plus you can also get swashplate hydraulic pumps and motors.

John


----------



## mklotz (Jun 10, 2008)

FWIW, here's a photo of Elmer's swash plate engine...


----------



## Cedge (Jun 10, 2008)

John
That is just the sort of thing I'm looking for. I'm trying to locate the photos I have but am having no luck as of yet. I did find one photo that I'll post later which will challenge even your abilities...LOL

Marv and Tin...
Nice little engine idea there. I think it would have been more than a little fun to spend time around old Elmer. I really like the way his head worked.

Steve


----------



## Bogstandard (Jun 10, 2008)

Steve, 

You can pause the vid and print out at any time.

That one looks rather easy to do, just a rotary control valve on the shaft end and eight interconnected cylinders, matched as firing pairs, looks to be 180 degrees apart. You only need it to be single acting, as the swashplate will push the cylinders back if they are open to exhaust.

I am sure a man of your calibre could knock one out in a couple of days.


John


----------



## davidyat (Aug 21, 2022)

*Vederstein did a good job on his swashplate engine. Here's his site with the plans on HMEM:






						Swashplate Engine
					

After putting in too much time designing a stationary engine using Walscheart's valve gear, I was never able to get it looking like I had envisioned.  So, I dropped the idea for now and went back to an idea I started years ago:  An axial engine using a swashplate as the crankshaft.  Looking on...




					www.homemodelenginemachinist.com
				




And this is my build:






						Vederstein's Swashplate Engine Finished
					

Got Vederstein's Swashplate Engine finished. When I first finished the parts and assembled it (unpainted), it ran. Then I paint all the parts, reassemble it and no go??? Then figured it out. The paint on the underside of the swashplate was still rather soft and balled up and the steel balls on...




					www.homemodelenginemachinist.com
				




Grasshopper*


----------

